# Skull Island Skiffworks



## skiffworks

Hey Everyone,

Thanks for all the recent inquiries on our skiffs.  Most information can be found on our website at www.skullislandskiffs.com.  The boats are being built in Sebastian Florida at Ellig Yachts/Treasure Coast Boatworks.  We have had a lot of calls on pricing so here are a few rough ones.  We have tons of options and configurations so pricing is difficult.  Call us at anytime and we will send you an options page and give you a quote.  Boat, motor, trailer in a tiller configuration with a 20-30 HP will be in the 19-22K range (rigged out) depending on which trailer package, grab bar, etc.  A console model will be from 24-29K, again depending on levels of options.  The boat comes standard with a 12 gallon aluminum powder coated fuel tank, trim tabs, all switches, etc. so it is ready to roll minus towers.  If you didn't want tabs and wanted a portable fuel tank that would save another $1500 which would put a base boat closer to 18K ready to roll. (boat, motor, trailer.)  Boats are built to order and we will build anything!!!  I will post pics soon of our latest boat which will be a Sportfish tender with full teak cockpit, teak tow rail, and teak helm pod.  The boats are 16'2" x 60" with a 4" draft.  With a 20 hp honda and a stock prop the boat will run 26 -27 mph loaded with two guys, full fuel, and full cooler and gear.  With a 30 hp Honda it will run 33 mph with a stock prop loaded with two guys and gear.  We are experiminting with different props now and should gain a couple mph.  The boats poll extremely well, they are very nimble, DRY, DRY, DRY, and turn incredibly in tight quarters.  The skiffs are extremely effiecient.  We fished one of our boats with a 20 hp Honda last week in the Glades and ran 58 miles on 3.4 gallons of fuel (two guys, full fuel, full 45 qt. Yeti, tackle etc.)

I hope this answers some of the common questions we have been asked.  The skiffs are made of all grade A laminates, gel coat and material.  We don't want to give away all of our construction details but the boat is built of solid 1" core with Kevlar laminates.  Lets just say the flotation is incredible for it's size.  The boat can be sawed into pieces and will not sink, yet remains incredibly light weight.  The finish work is of the HIGHEST quality, as is the construction.  We have really tried to keep our price points as reasonalbe as possible for an extremely high end product.  

We have always enjoyed Microskiff and it's amazing activity.  You can reach us any time at [email protected] or call us at 754-229-9477.  We will be more than happy to slide one in the water and go for a wet test.  We will also have a booth in the upcoming Palm Beach Boat Show so you can check us out there.  White's Tackle ( www.whitestackle.com ) is our sales outlet based out of Ft. Pierce, Florida.  Questions can be answered there as well at 772-461-6909.
Thanks again for all the recent inquiries! 
Keep em tight!

www.skullislandskiffs.com


----------

